
Rain Follows the Plow - dictum
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rain_follows_the_plow
======
geofffox
I am a meteorologist and I forecast for Nebraska. Those theories might be
wrong, but agriculture has surely changed the weather, especially the
summertime dew point. A single acre of corn can sweat 4,000 gallons of water a
day. Those circular fields you fly over are around 130 acres each. It is
noticably more humid in the summer than before pivot irrigation was used.

